# 6 môn thể thao nào tại Việt Nam đốt mỡ thừa hiệu quả nhất?



## deptruoctien (25/10/18)

Bạn đang muốn tập thể thao để giảm cân và có một thân hình săn gọn nhưng đắn đo chọn lựa vì không rõ hiệu quả của các môn thể thao đốt năng lượng đến đâu. Sau đây là 7 môn thể thao tiêu tốn calo hàng đầu.

*1 – Chạy bộ*
Nếu chạy bộ với tốc độ khoảng 8 phút/ 1 dặm (1.600m), bạn sẽ đốt cháy 450 calo trong vòng 30 phút. Đây là tốc độ khá nhanh và chỉ dành cho những thanh niên có nền thể lực tốt. Nếu mới tập bạn có thể chạy với tốc độ 14 phút/1.600m rồi tăng dần lên 12 phút/1.600m hay 1.800m thì 45 phút chạy bộ có thể giúp bạn tiêu hao từ 350 – 500 calo.

Điều kiện cần của môn chạy bộ là bạn chỉ sắm một đôi giày loại tốt để giảm xung lực lên gối, mắt cá chân. Chạy trên máy hay ở môi trường bên ngoài (công viên) đều được, tùy theo điều kiện và sở thích của bạn.
Nếu chọn môn đi bộ thì 1 tiếng đồng hồ đi bộ với tốc độ nhanh sẽ đốt được 360 calo.

_Chạy bộ là môn thể thao đơn giản nhất và cũng là hiệu quả nhất_

*2 – Bơi lội*
Nửa tiếng bơi với tốc độ vừa phải tiêu hao chừng 360 calo và rất tốt cho tim mạch. Tuy nhiên nhiều người khó duy trì thời gian bơi liên tục nên việc tập luyện bắt đầu từ nhẹ đến tăng dần lên.

Bắt đầu bơi khoảng 2 vòng hồ (50m) rồi nghỉ chừng 1-2 phút sau đó lại tiếp tục. Sở dĩ bơi lội tiêu hao nhiều calo do một phần cơ thể bạn phải dùng nhiệt để làm ấm mạch máu ngoại vi khi ngâm mình lâu dưới nước mát. Đối với những người bơi lội giỏi hay VĐV chuyên nghiệp thì 1 tiếng đồng hồ dưới nước có thể “đốt” đến 1.000 calo là bình thường.

*3- Đạp xe*
Tùy theo tốc độ mà bạn guồng chân trên “ngựa sắt” thì 30 phút đạp xe khiến bạn hao mất 300 – 400 calo và nếu đạp với tốc độ trên 35km/h thì năng lượng tiêu tốn lên đến 500 calo/30 phút. Đạp xe cũng là hình thức tập tim mạch rất tuyệt vời và tác động lớn đến cơ đùi, mông và bắp chân.

Hạn chế của môn xe đạp là không tác dụng lên phần cơ bắp trên của cơ thể, tuy nhiên với năng lực hao hụt lớn thì khi theo đuổi môn xe đạp bạn sẽ tiêu mỡ thừa rất nhanh. Bạn có thể đạp xe đạp ngoài trời hoặc đạp xe trên máy tập cố định trong phòng gym.

*4- Tennis*
Một tiếng đồng hồ chơi tennis tích cực cũng giúp bạn thanh toán được 450 calo một cách khỏe ra. Tennis là môn thể thao dễ gây ra chấn thương cổ tay, đầu gối và khớp vai nên bạn cần có trang bị phù hợp, khởi động kỹ và tập luyện đúng kỹ thuật.

Tuy nhiên ở Việt Nam, tennis lại là một môn thể thao khó giảm cân vì sau các buổi tập tennis, nhiều người thường kéo rủ nhau bia bọt vì thách nhau cá độ lúc chơi bóng.

*5 – Bóng đá*
Tùy theo lứa tuổi hay kỹ năng khác nhau của cầu thủ mà một trận bóng có tốc độ nhanh hoặc chậm. Bóng đá là môn thể thao được nhiều người già trẻ ưa thích vì nó mang lại sự ganh đua, cạnh tranh và niềm vui dù môn này ẩn chứa nhiều chấn thương nặng do va chạm mạnh. Nếu thi đấu hết mình trong 90 phút thì một cầu thủ nghiệp dư cũng tiêu hao 450 calo và rất nhiều mồ hôi.

*6 – Aerobic*
Ở Việt Nam nhiều người vẫn gọi Aerobic là “thể dục nhịp điệu”. Đây là môn thể thao kết hợp các độc tác nhảy theo điệu nhạc với cường độ nhanh nên thường được nhiều bạn nữ lựa chọn.

Aerobic là môn đốt calo nhiều không thua kém gì những môn nặng như bóng đá, tập tạ hay đạp xe. Một tiếng tập Aerobic giúp bạn hao 500 calo. Vì là môn tốn nhiều sức nên Aerobic giúp các bạn nữ nhanh chóng có vóc dáng săn chắc và gợi cảm.

Nói cách khác, tập tạ mang lại cho nam giới cơ bắp cường tráng thế nào thì Aerobic mang lại dáng vẻ sexy cho giới nữ như vậy.

_Chớ vội coi thường Aerobic vì đây là môn đốt calo khủng không thua gì tập tạ nặng_

_Đăng Khoa (tổng hợp) Nguồn: baomoi.com_​


----------

